# Forum > Zahnmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten > Zahni: vor dem Studium >  Wartesemester

## langewartezeit

Ja cool, jetzt gibt es auch extra Seiten fr uns-

ja, finde ich echt super  :Meine Meinung: 

So, dann wrde ich doch gerne mal wissen, wer sich zum SS ber die Wartezeit bewirbt und hofft, darber reinzukommen- und wo ihr euch bewirbt.

Also, ich habe zum SS 11 Wartesemester bei nem DN von 3,2.

Meine Rang zum WS war 440, der Grenzrang war 348.

Bewerben mchte ich mich auch jeden Fall in Mnster und Gttingen, bei den anderen bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher.

----------


## Chelsea

Also mit 11 WS stehst du optimal da, bleibt nur noch die Frage ob es sich mit deiner DN vereinbaren lsst ...

----------


## langewartezeit

Da bin ich ja diesmal auch dran gescheitert- hatte zwar gengend Wartesemester zum WS, aber da wurde nur bis 2,8 genommen, also 0,4 dran vorbei.

Was meint ihr, reichen 11 Wartesemester- und wenn ja, wie hoch wird der DN ausfallen?

----------


## langewartezeit

@ chelsea- studierst du jetzt im ersten Zahnmedizin?

----------


## langewartezeit

Hatte zufllig jemand hier auch zum Wintersemester 2010/2011 10 Wartesemester und einen DN von 3,2? Was hattet ihr fr Grenzrnge?

----------


## Ehem-User11112010

ich werde mich zum SS auch bewerben. mit ortsantrag fr gttingen.
mein rang im WS war 368, grenz wie bekannt 348.
habe zum SS auch 11 wartesemester und wie immer nen abischnitt von 2,9!
die 19 leute vor mir + einige neubewerber mit gleichen wartesemstern und besserer note als ich drfen auch gern vor mir reinrutschen zum SS2011!
ich gehe fest davon aus dass ich den platz bekomme
meine prognose frs SS: 11 WS und 3,0-3,2... damit sollten die wenigen pltze vergeben sein zu SS

wollte fr alle nochmal erwhnen dass es sich ja zum SS in der regel so verhlt dass viele leute die sich im vorigen WS beworben haben nicht zum SS bewerben weil sie ortsgebunden sind und zum SS der studiengang nicht an ihrer wunschuni angeboten wird. neubewerber gibt es allerdings auch immer dazu kommt allerdings auch eine sehr viel geringere anzahl von studienpltzen, was meistens dazu fhrte dass die Wartezeit bzw der abischnitt gestiegen sind (die wartezeit ja sowieso weil alle ausm WS eins mehr haben ;) ) die rnge sind da schon am aussagekrftigsten!

ps. ich mache natrlich auch das hkchen fr alle anderen nicht prferierten unis  :Smilie:

----------


## langewartezeit

[QUOTE=Olli1984;957678]
meine prognose frs SS: 11 WS und 3,0-3,2... damit sollten die wenigen pltze vergeben sein zu SS

QUOTE]

Ich hoffe, deine Prognose stimmt in sofern, dass es 11 Wartesemester bis DN 3,2 ist... Ich hoffe echt drauf!!!

----------


## Ehem-User11112010

@langewartezeit:
wo willst du denn am liebsten hin?
und wie hast die lange wartezeit verbracht?

ich habe mit zivildienst, 2 jahren australien und einer HP aubildung versucht die zeit fr mich einigermaen sinnvoll zu nutzen! habe den eindruck dass es relativ schnell vorbei ging! hatte allerdings nicht damit gerechnet dass es erst nach 11!!! wartesemestern soweit ist dass ich nen platz bekomme. aber wenn man einmal anfngt das durchzuziehen und weiss was man will, dann muss man auch bis zum ende durchhalten - alles andere bereut man in 10 jahren wahrscheinlich :P

----------


## langewartezeit

Hey,

also nach meinem Abi hie es damals, dass es wohl eher so 6 Wartesemester sind. Hab mir dann damals berlegt, dass ich erst mal was machen will, was mir Spa macht (also halt eher Hobbymig) und wo ich nebenbei ein bissel Geld verdienen kann und habe eine Reittrainer-Ausbildung gemacht. Bin da auch schnell und erfolgreich durchgekommen. Das allein hat mich auf Dauer aber nicht genug ausgefllt und die Wartesemester sind dann ja leider auch immer mehr angestiegen- daher habe ich dann eine Zahntechniker-Ausbildung angefangen, die ich nach 3 Jahren abgeschlossen habe und nun arbeite ich als Zahntechnikerin bis zum Studium und gebe nebenbei auch noch ein wenig Reitunterricht. 
Durch die abgeschlossene Ausbildung fhlt man sich auch gleich sicher. Und jetzt hoffe ich, dass ich bald anfangen kann zu studieren, da ich mich schon so riesig drauf freue, nach den ganzen Wartesemestern endlich anfangen zu knnen. Denn es ist wirklich das, was ich machen mchte  :Top: .
Am liebsten, wenn ich es mir aussuchen knnte, mchte ich nach Mnster oder Gttingen, ob das was wird, wird man sehen, oder wo es mich sonst so hin verschlgt.
 Wo wrdest du am liebsten hin?

----------


## Ehem-User11112010

ich wrde am liebsten auch nach gttingen.. denke bei wird das auch klappen! dann drck ich mal die daumen dass wir uns beide in gttingen sehen werden ;)

----------


## Hoffnung

> Ja cool, jetzt gibt es auch extra Seiten fr uns-
> 
> ja, finde ich echt super 
> 
> So, dann wrde ich doch gerne mal wissen, wer sich zum SS ber die Wartezeit bewirbt und hofft, darber reinzukommen- und wo ihr euch bewirbt.
> 
> Also, ich habe zum SS 11 Wartesemester bei nem DN von 3,2.
> 
> Meine Rang zum WS war 440, der Grenzrang war 348.
> ...


Hallo langewartezeit hab mal eine Farage an dich bekamst du nach der Absage noch einen zweiten Brieg indem stand inwelcher Rang du bist. Den ich habe mitte September nur eine absage bekommen.
Und wollte eigendlich auch auf die wartesemester oder bin ich es automatisch ????
Sorry falls die Frage zu bld ist , verstehe es nur nicht .

----------


## Ehem-User11112010

man bekommt fr jeden alswahlverfahren, fr das man sich bewirbt einzelne bescheide (also AdH, Wartezeit- und Abibestenquote).
nein du bist nicht automatisch in der wartezeitquote, nur wenn du dich auch online dafr beworben hast!
was steht denn genau auf deinem ablehnungsbescheid?

----------


## Hoffnung

[QUOTE=Olli1984;961420]man bekommt fr jeden alswahlverfahren, fr das man sich bewirbt einzelne bescheide (also AdH, Wartezeit- und Abibestenquote).
nein du bist nicht automatisch in der wartezeitquote, nur wenn du dich auch online dafr beworben hast!
was steht denn genau auf deinem ablehnungsbescheid?[/QU




OHHHHHH mein Gott erst jetzt nach dem ich es 1000 gelesen habe , sehe ich das der Grund  , meine nicht fristgerechte gesendete Bewerbung war. Was ich nicht verstehe, denn habe es bereits im Mai geschickt mmmmmmmmmmmm naja
  Also wenn ich mich dann nexten Semester bewerbe bekomme ich ja trozdem die Wartezeit angerechnet seitdem ich mein Abi hab . 

Eine Frage an langewartezeit und Olli habt ihr wirklich schon so lange gewartet ???? Wenn ich euchso sehe, dann stelle ich fest, dass es vielleicht doch andere gibt die wirklich vom Herzen diesen Traum verfolgen .Ich weiss nicht ob ich 5 Jahre warten knnte, habe jetzt schon 1 Jahr freiwillig Pause gemacht und bis SS sind es fast 2 Jahre   :kotzen: 

Hab ihr es auch mit den Losverfahren versucht ?????

Und vielen Dank  noch an dich olli 1984 fr deine Hilfe , sehe aber hab besser lesen sollen

----------


## Ehem-User11112010

darf ich fragen wann du abi gemacht hast und was du seit dem gemacht hast? wie ist denn dein abiturschnitt?
also ich nehme an du hast abi 2008 gemacht? wenn du dann ber die wartezeit versuchst einen platz zu bekommen bist du noch recht weit entfernt vom studium, und solltest dich auf dinge konzentrieren mit denen du die wartezeit berbrcken willst!
"langewartezeit" und ich warten zum SS2011 ganze 11 semester, was zur zeit auch ntig ist, die tendenz ist stark steigend. mir ging es steckenweise so dass ich 1 jahr warten musste um 1 semester nher dran zu sein  :Frown: 
wenn du es wirklich willst probierst du die zeit zu nutzen und eine sinnvolle ausbildung zu machen und dich genau zu informieren  :Smilie: 
alle infos findest du auch unter http://www.hochschulstart.de/

----------


## langewartezeit

[QUOTE=Hoffnung;961468]


> man bekommt fr jeden alswahlverfahren, fr das man sich bewirbt einzelne bescheide (also AdH, Wartezeit- und Abibestenquote).
> nein du bist nicht automatisch in der wartezeitquote, nur wenn du dich auch online dafr beworben hast!
> was steht denn genau auf deinem ablehnungsbescheid?[/QU
> 
> Eine Frage an langewartezeit und Olli habt ihr wirklich schon so lange gewartet ???? Wenn ich euchso sehe, dann stelle ich fest, dass es vielleicht doch andere gibt die wirklich vom Herzen diesen Traum verfolgen .Ich weiss nicht ob ich 5 Jahre warten knnte, habe jetzt schon 1 Jahr freiwillig Pause gemacht und bis SS sind es fast 2 Jahre  
> 
> Hab ihr es auch mit den Losverfahren versucht ?????


hey,
also den Bescheid fr die Wartezeitquote bekommt man zum Wintersemester schon im August, wenn auch die Bescheide der Abi-Bestennote kommen. Im September laufen dann die Auswahlverfahren. Du musst dich fr jedes Verfahren einzeln bewerben  :hmmm...: 

Tja, also ich habe die 5 Jahre jetzt damit verbracht, dass ich erst eine Reittrainerausbildung gemacht habe und darin gearbeitet habe, teilweise auch als Bereiterin. Und nach 2 Jahren Warten habe ich dann eine Zahntechniker-Ausbildung gemacht, die ich nach 3 Jahren (konnte um ein halbes Jahr verkrzen) erfolgreich abgeschlossen habe. Zurzeit arbeite ich jetzt in diesem Beruf und gebe nebenbei noch ein bissel Reittraining. 
Wenn man Zahnmedizin wirklich studieren mchte, ist eine Ausbildung eine wriklich gute Sache, weil die Zeit vergeht doch echt schnell und schwupp hast du ne ganze Menge Zeit berbrckt. Zum anderen gibt es einem auch ein gutes Gefhl der Sicherheit, schon etwas in der Tasche zu haben  :hmmm...: . Und ich denke, diese Ausbildung wird mir auch ein bissel zumindest in der ersten Zeit im Studium helfen. 
So die letzte Zeit vor einem Studienplatz ist eigentlich die schlimmste. Man hat endlich ne Chance, in naher Zukunft studieren zu knnen. aber hat extreme Angst, dass es doch wieder nicht hinhaut. Aber egal, diese letzte Zeit kriegt man auch noch rum. 
Als ich damals mein Abi gemacht habe, waren es brigens erst nur 6 Wartesemester, es ist also in den letzten Jahren doch hochgegangen. 

Was hast du denn brigens fr eine DN?

----------


## langewartezeit

Ach, Thema  Losverfahren- ja, habe ich einige Male versucht- nur nicht mehr zum Ende meiner Ausbildung, da ich die da nicht mehr abbrechen wollte. Hat bei mir aber nie geklappt. Habe aber von einer gehrt, die so nen Platz bekommen- war ne Verwandte von einer Bekannten von mir... Ist ne minimale Chance, aber auch die will genutzt sein :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Hoffnung

Buuuuuuaaaaaaaaaa ich bin so berrascht und finde es zugleich traurig, wenn ich feststellen muss , dass ihr so lange gewartet habt.
Also ich habe mein abi 2009 gemacht und im SS 2011 sind es dann fast 2jahre .

Naja mein Abi war net so gut 3,0

Naja ich habe auch einen langen Weg schon hinter mir komme aus eine Hauptschule, habe dann meine mittlere Reife absolviert mit 2,0nund dann mein abi 2009
Naja aber wenn ich euch zwei sehe dann darf ich mich nicht beklagen, habe es diese Jahr noch mit den Losverfahren versucht , mal schauen .......


Sorry fr die Frage aber wie alt seid ihr 26 oder 27

----------


## langewartezeit

Ich bin jetzt 25, wre, wenn es zum SS etwas wird, 25 3/4 sein, also fast 26- aber gut, dass kann man nicht ndern- und wenn ich mit Anfang 30 anfangen kann zu arbeiten, ist das noch frh genug.

Finde es brigens gut, dass du das bis zum Abi durchgezogen hast- mein Bruder hat so nen hnlichen Weg hinter sich wie du und macht jetzt nchstes Frhjahr sein Fachabi  :hmmm...: 

Httest du denn nen Plan B, was du sonst machen mchtest? Aber mein Tipp: Wenn du wirklich Zahnarzt werden willst, dann warte- du musst hinterher noch lange in dem Beruf arbeiten, den du dir aussuchst- und wenn du jetzt was anderes als Notlsung machst, dann wirst du hinterher vielleicht nicht glcklich damit- dann lieber eine Ausbildung.

Was hast du denn bisher gemacht? Und wie alt bist du jetzt?

----------


## langewartezeit

Ach ja, mein Abi war nicht der Hit, hatte 3,2- hatte damals aber auch eine schwere Zeit wegen familirer Probleme- soll jetzt keine Ausrede sein, hat aber viel beeinflusst. Meine Ausbildung hab ich mit 1,1 abgeschlossen, da lag es auch nur an Sport, dass es keine 1,0 wurden, hatte da nur ne 2, da ich nur die Hlfte der Zeit mitmachen konnte und wir hatten nur ein halbes jahr, das hat sie mir bel genommen :Keks:

----------


## Hoffnung

Also nur um den Missverstndnis aus der Welt zu schaffen ,mchte Kinderrztin werden und nicht Zahn....
Ich habe 1 jahr im Cafe gearbeitet und mal schauen mchte vielleicht noch 3 Monate  dort arbeiten und dann werde ich vielleicht als aupair nach Australien und danach in der USA, denn ich muss umbedungt meine Kenntnisse in English verbessern .
Was dann kommt wissen nur die Sterne. Nein ich habe kein Plan B ich will es mit Herz und Seele werden und werde auch Kinderrztin frher oder spter :Micro:  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## langewartezeit

> Also nur um den Missverstndnis aus der Welt zu schaffen ,mchte Kinderrztin werden und nicht Zahn....
> Ich habe 1 jahr im Cafe gearbeitet und mal schauen mchte vielleicht noch 3 Monate  dort arbeiten und dann werde ich vielleicht als aupair nach Australien und danach in der USA, denn ich muss umbedungt meine Kenntnisse in English verbessern .
> Was dann kommt wissen nur die Sterne. Nein ich habe kein Plan B ich will es mit Herz und Seele werden und werde auch Kinderrztin frher oder spter


Dann bleib dran- ich drck dir die Daumen und wnsch dir viel Glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoffnung

Danke ! Wnsche dir auch viel Erfolg aber ich bin mir sicher , dass du es schaffen wirst den wenn du schon so lange warten konntest wirst du das rest mit links erreichen.

Sag auf Jedenfall bescheid, wenn du genommen wirst ..... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoffnung

> Ach, Thema  Losverfahren- ja, habe ich einige Male versucht- nur nicht mehr zum Ende meiner Ausbildung, da ich die da nicht mehr abbrechen wollte. Hat bei mir aber nie geklappt. Habe aber von einer gehrt, die so nen Platz bekommen- war ne Verwandte von einer Bekannten von mir... Ist ne minimale Chance, aber auch die will genutzt sein


Aja werde es jeden semester versuchen vielleicht habe ich mal Glck ::-angel:

----------


## langewartezeit

Hey,

und noch jemand hier, der sich zum SS ber Wartesemester bewerben mchte? :Micro:

----------


## Tijer

ja ich, hier, hallo!

ich spuke auch bei euch in den ZM-Grenzrngen rum.

11 WS und 3,1 zum SS 2011 

Ich denke mal es wird knapp werden, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung. WS 2010/2011 war ich so ca. 70 Pltze vorm Grenzrang.

Hab 3,5 Jahre ne ZT Ausbildung gemacht und 1,5 Jahre als ZT gearbeitet. Gerade im Moment (seit Di.) mache ich ein Vorbereitungssemester fr Medizin in Kln.

Ich hoffe/denke danach bin ich einigermaen gut vorbereitet. Stellt sich nur die Frage ob es im SS klappt oder doch erst zum WS. 

Was mich beruhigt: Ich krieg auf jeden Fall noch mit 26 nen Platz ;)

----------


## langewartezeit

> ja ich, hier, hallo!
> 
> ich spuke auch bei euch in den ZM-Grenzrngen rum.
> 
> 11 WS und 3,1 zum SS 2011 
> 
> Ich denke mal es wird knapp werden, aber ich bin guter Hoffnung. WS 2010/2011 war ich so ca. 70 Pltze vorm Grenzrang.
> 
> Hab 3,5 Jahre ne ZT Ausbildung gemacht und 1,5 Jahre als ZT gearbeitet. Gerade im Moment (seit Di.) mache ich ein Vorbereitungssemester fr Medizin in Kln.
> ...


Hey,

wo mchtest du dich denn berall bewerben??? Ich hatte 3,2 und war 92 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt und hoffe auch, dass es zum SS klappt, aber es wird arg knapp. Naja, hoffen tue ich trotzdem.
Habe auch eine ZT-Ausbildung gemacht, auf 3 Jahre verkrzt und arbeite jetzt als ZT. Nebenbei lerne ich ein bissel selbststndig aufs Studium vor um nicht ganz unvorbereitet ins Studium zu gehen. Die Schulzeit ist ja auch schon etwas her...
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Tijer

Ich hoffe auf Freiburg (1) Marburg (2), der Rest luft so unter "ferner liefen" eins von den beiden wird, wenn sich zu den letzten Jahren nicht allzuviel ndert, schon klappen.

----------


## vuolfe

na ihr Schulbankdrcker ?  :hmmm...: 

in NRW kriegen wir 13er unsere Halbjahreszeugnisse schon am 14. Januar und irgendwie schreiben wir im Mrz erst unsere Vorabiprfungen...  :schnarch...: 

Wie sieht's denn bei euch aus ?

----------


## langewartezeit

> na ihr Schulbankdrcker ? 
> 
> in NRW kriegen wir 13er unsere Halbjahreszeugnisse schon am 14. Januar und irgendwie schreiben wir im Mrz erst unsere Vorabiprfungen... 
> 
> Wie sieht's denn bei euch aus ?


Hm, ich glaube, hier in diesem Thread haben alle die Schulbank schon hinter sich, da wir auf darauf hoffen, ber die Wartesemester ins Studium zu kommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## langewartezeit

Nun ist es ja nicht mehr lange hin bis zum Versand der Bescheide, in einem Monat sind wir schlauer. Und ich hoffe so, dass es endlich klappt.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## langewartezeit

Glaubt ihr, es bleibt in Mnster und Gttingen zum SS bei SK5? Hab fr Gttingen nmlich SK4, das wre ziemlich cool  ::-winky:

----------


## 00checker

Hallo an alle!

ich werde dieses Jahr mein Abitur mit wahrscheinlich 2,0machen. Hiernach mchte ich, wie ihr alle ja auch Zahnmedizin studieren (*Wunder*)!
Ich war jetzt in erster Linie aud der Seite der ZVS und habe mich informiert. So wie ich es verstanden habe, habe ich an manchen Universitten zum Sommersemester gute Chancen, oder was denkt ihr? Wenn nicht, was meint ihr, wieviel  WS ich in anspruch nehmen muss?

Danke schon mal und byby

----------


## langewartezeit

Hey, also in die Wartezeitquote kommst du nur, wenn du die entsprechende Anzahl an Wartesemestern hast, es geht also nach dem Alles oder Nichts Prinzip. Im Moment sind wir da zwischen 10 und 11 Wartesemestern. Wie sich das jedoch noch entwickelt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. 
An welchen Unis du am ehesten Chancen hast, musst du bei Hochschulstart gucken. Bekommst du zufllig fr eine Uni eine gute SK? Und hast du den TMS? Das kann alles zur Verbesserung deiner Situation beitragen. Und natrlich jetzt noch versuchen, deine Note zu verbessern, dass kann dir eventuell viele Jahre Warten ersparen...

----------


## 00checker

Wofr steht sk? ich habe am tms noch nicht teilgenommen, werde es aber 2012 tun. ich wollte mir meinen stress vor dem abi nicht verdoppeln. schlielich will ich auch fr den tms etwas lernen.
meinst du ich soll die unis angeben die 2010 einen niedrigen nc hatten oder die, die mehr studienpltze anbieten?

----------


## langewartezeit

SK steht fr Sozialkriterium:

Die Sozialkriterien zur Ortsverteilung

Wenn sich fr die Wunschhochschule mehr Bewerber(innen) in gleicher Ortsprferenz gemeldet haben, als hochschulstart.de dort unterbringen kann, entscheiden folgende soziale Kriterien ber die Zulassung:



   1.

      An erster Stelle werden schwerbehinderte Menschen bercksichtigt.

   2.

      An zweiter Stelle werden Personen bercksichtigt, die ihre Wohnung/Hauptwohnung mit dem Ehegatten/Kind haben und an der nchstgelegenen Hochschule des eigenen Landes studieren wollen.

   3.

      Als dritte Gruppe werden Personen mit besonders zwingenden Bindungen an den Hauptwunschort bercksichtigt.

   4.

      Die vierte Gruppe bilden Personen, die bei ihren Eltern/Pflegeeltern gemeldet sind und an der dem Wohnort nchstgelegenen Hochschule im selben Land studieren wollen.

   5.

      Personen, fr die die sozialen Kriterien 1 bis 4 nicht zutreffen, haben die geringste Bindung zum gewnschten Studienort und knnen deshalb nur als Letzte bercksichtigt werden.

Hm, das mit den Unis kann dir keiner abnehmen, da kann dir sicher eh ein anderer besser helfen, da ich nur ber die Wartezeit an einen Studienplatz komme, aber generell wrde ich eher die Unis bevorzugen, wo du mit deinem NC die besten Chancen hast und wo du eventuell irgendwelche Boni hast

----------


## 00checker

Ich wohne in bochum, soll ich mich also an erster stelle hier bewerben, obwohl ich den nc nicht schaffe?
und stimmt es eigentlich, dass der nc in der ehemaligen ddr und im sden niedriger ist, weil dort niemand hin will?

----------


## Tijer

Guck dir einfach die zahlen aus den letzten jahren an, das wird dir hier keiner vorbeten

----------


## Absolute Arrhythmie

> Ich wohne in bochum, soll ich mich also an erster stelle hier bewerben, obwohl ich den nc nicht schaffe?
> und stimmt es eigentlich, dass der nc in der ehemaligen ddr und im sden niedriger ist, weil dort niemand hin will?


Das kannst du dir alles auf hochschulstart.de ganz genau angucken. Da findest du die letztens 5 Jahre in schnen Tabellen zusammengefasst, woraus du entnehmen kannst welche bedingungen du in den letzten Jahren erfllen musstest  :Smilie:

----------


## 00checker

Ich war schon auf der seite, aber ich wollte nur eure meinung dazu hren, ob ich mich lieber an der uni bewerben soll, wo ich das 4.sk erflle oder dort, wo ich annhernd den nc schaffen knnte. svhlielich habt ihr mehr erfahrung als ich

----------


## Ehemaliger User 280111

Mach erstmal dein Abi, ansonsten ist das alles Spekulation! ;)

----------


## langewartezeit

Noch 18 Tage, dann wissen wir mehr  ::-oopss:

----------


## mahlzahn

hi! ich habe mich auch fr zahnmedizin beworben! 
habe 11 WS und 2,9. Wird wohl knapp werden! allerdings war ich letztes Wintersemester 18 pltze vor dem grenzrang!
wenn der ortsantrag klappt wirds Gttingen werden! 
ich hoffe sehr dass es klappt  :Smilie: 
drck euch die daumen!!

----------


## Tijer

18 Pltze vor dem Grenzrang und knapp?

Ich hab 3,1 und 11 WS und hatte irgendwie 72 Pltze vor dem Grenzrang.

User "langewartezeit" hat doch irgendwie 11 WS und 3,2 und 90 Pltze.

Ich denke das klappt ziemlich sicher bei dir, immerhin werden ca. 123 Pltze verteilt (Ich glaube sogar noch etwas mehr, weil die nicht angenommenen Pltze ja in das Nachrckverfahren des AdH gehen, aber das ist absolutes Viertelwissen)

----------


## mahlzahn

ich hoffe sehr dass es klappt. aus der vergangenheit habe ich eigentlich gelernt dass man sich lieber nicht zu viele hoffnungen machen sollte. aber dieses mal ist es in meinem fall wohl wirklich so dass ich den platz bekommen werde. es sei denn es geschieht ein unglckliches wunder!
der ortsantrag ist auch wasserdicht denke ich. 9 beglaubigte nachweise hab ich eingereicht. sollte ich mich schonmal um eine unterkunft in gttingen kmmern?
wer von euch will denn ebenfalls nach gttingen?

dann kommt es bei euch also auf die anzahl der neubewerber in der wartezeitquote an, die eine dn bis 3,2 haben. ich drcke euch die daumen dass es wenige sind und ihr reinrutscht  :Smilie:

----------


## langewartezeit

> 18 Pltze vor dem Grenzrang und knapp?
> 
> Ich hab 3,1 und 11 WS und hatte irgendwie 72 Pltze vor dem Grenzrang.
> 
> User "langewartezeit" hat doch irgendwie 11 WS und 3,2 und 90 Pltze.
> 
> Ich denke das klappt ziemlich sicher bei dir, immerhin werden ca. 123 Pltze verteilt (Ich glaube sogar noch etwas mehr, weil die nicht angenommenen Pltze ja in das Nachrckverfahren des AdH gehen, aber das ist absolutes Viertelwissen)


Wie kommst du auf 123? Auf meinem Ablehnungsbescheid vom letztem Sommersemester stand, dass der Grenzrang 160 war.
Also, ich glaube kaum, dass man sich mit 18 Pltze hinterm Rang Sorgen machen muss, bei mir ist es auch so, dass ich letztes Sommersemester ein ganzes Stck hher gerutscht bin und jetzt im Wintersemester stand ich auf fast dem gleichen Rang... Im Sommersemester bewerben sich ja auch meist nicht so viele.

----------


## langewartezeit

> ich hoffe sehr dass es klappt. aus der vergangenheit habe ich eigentlich gelernt dass man sich lieber nicht zu viele hoffnungen machen sollte. aber dieses mal ist es in meinem fall wohl wirklich so dass ich den platz bekommen werde. es sei denn es geschieht ein unglckliches wunder!
> der ortsantrag ist auch wasserdicht denke ich. 9 beglaubigte nachweise hab ich eingereicht. sollte ich mich schonmal um eine unterkunft in gttingen kmmern?
> wer von euch will denn ebenfalls nach gttingen?
> 
> dann kommt es bei euch also auf die anzahl der neubewerber in der wartezeitquote an, die eine dn von 2,9 bis 3,2 haben. ich drcke euch die daumen dass es wenige sind und ihr reinrutscht


Also, wenn du vor hast, in ein Wohnheim zu gehen, solltest du dich schonmal auf die Liste setzen, kannst du beim Studentenwerk dir ansehen. Die haben halt alle Wartezeiten und man kann sich unverbindlich bewerben- du musst dich allerdings auf eins davon dann festlegen. Wenn du dir ne andere Bleibe suchen willst, wrde ich jetzt noch die 2 Wochen warten und dann losziehen.

Hast du dich nur in Gttingen beworben? Hab mich da auch beworben. Wenn ich auch Glck habe, kommen wir ja vielleicht beide dahin... :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## mahlzahn

danke fr die ratschlge! werde mich dann mal mit wohnheimen beschftigen. ne 1 zimmer wohnung wre auch nice! darum kmmere ich mich aber erst in 2 wochen, wenn alles gut geht!
nein ich habe mich nicht nur fr gttingen beworben, aber G auf 1. OP.... die restlichen OPs sind nur der entfernung nach gestaffelt, und natrlich habe ich auch das berhmte hkchen gesetzt fr alle anderen unis, nur falls eine zulassung an den genannten nicht mglich ist!
ich rechne aber damit dass mein ortsantrag anerkannt wird und ich nach G komme!
an welcher stelle hast du denn gttingen genannt?
wre cool wenn wir uns bald in G ber den weg laufen!

edit: wann ist denn eigentlich ganz genau semsterbeginn in G? oder noch genauer: wann gehen die vorlesungen los?

----------


## Tijer

> Wie kommst du auf 123? Auf meinem Ablehnungsbescheid vom letztem Sommersemester stand, dass der Grenzrang 160 war.


Das war jetzt ne grobe schtzung von mir aufgrund der insgesamt vergebenen pltze letztes jahr im ss (614). Wenn es mehr sind: umso besser.  :Smilie:

----------


## langewartezeit

> ich rechne aber damit dass mein ortsantrag anerkannt wird und ich nach G komme!
> an welcher stelle hast du denn gttingen genannt?
> wre cool wenn wir uns bald in G ber den weg laufen!
> 
> edit: wann ist denn eigentlich ganz genau semsterbeginn in G? oder noch genauer: wann gehen die vorlesungen los?


Leider nur an OP2 und bereue das schon derbe- war halt davon ausgegangen, dass ich fr Mnster SK3 oder 4 bekomme, aber dann ist irgendwie alles anders gekommen, als man denkt und jetzt habe ich fr Gttingen SK4 ( da wrde ich leider nie auf 3 kommen, da zu weit weg)- konnte leider, als ich das erfahren habe, nicht mehr ndern, da man das ja nur bis zum 15 konnte. Jetzt hoffe ich und bin einfach nur noch furchtbar am verzweifeln und habe richtig Angst vor dem nchsten Bescheid  :Oh nee...: .

Hm, ich habe keine genaue Ahnung, wann die Vorlesungen beginnen- h warte, gerade gelesen- war gerade auf der Seite der Uni Gttingen: Semesterbeginn: 1.4.2011; Vorlesungsbeginn: 11.4.2011.

Denke mal, davor wre sicher die Einfhrungswoche

----------


## langewartezeit

> Das war jetzt ne grobe schtzung von mir aufgrund der insgesamt vergebenen pltze letztes jahr im ss (614). Wenn es mehr sind: umso besser.


Hab halt immer auf die Grenzrnge auf den Bescheiden geachtet und dass msste doch eigentlich gleichbedeutend sein mit den vergebenen Pltzen, oder irre ich mich da?

----------


## mahlzahn

> Hab halt immer auf die Grenzrnge auf den Bescheiden geachtet und dass msste doch eigentlich gleichbedeutend sein mit den vergebenen Pltzen, oder irre ich mich da?


theoretisch msste das stimmen. jeder rang msste ja auch von einer person belegt sein. bin auch immer davon ausgegangen dass der grenzrang auch die vergebenen pltze der wartezeitquote spiegelt!
komisch wirds nur wenn wenn man 20% der gesamten vergebenen pltze bundesweit in Zahnmedizin ausrechnet:
SS 2010
614 Pltze im Angebot
davon 20% (halt Wartezeit) macht 122,8 (123)

und DENNOCH lag der Grenzrang bei 160!
wie kann das sein?

nicht dass mich das rgern wrde  :Grinnnss!:  ist schlielich nur zum vorteil fr viele wartende. aber verstehen tue ich es grad nicht.

edit: knnte mir nur vorstellen, dass vorausschauend immer mehr bewerber zugelassen werden (basieren auf erfahrungswerten der letzten jahre), als es tatschlich pltze gibt, da ja nicht jeder seinen platz annimmt. das wrde auch erklren wieso es kein nachrckverfahren gibt, und die frei gewordenen pltze ins adh rutschen.
ich habe hier auch threads verfolgt in denen sich leute ber andere leute aufregen, die sich in der wartezeitquote bewerben und dann ihren platz nicht annehmen. wenn es allerdings so ist dass dies in der art wie ich denke gehandhabt wird, gibt es ja keinen grund sich darber aufzuregen. die pltze die tatschlich frei werden in der wartezeitquote (also nicht die 160 - 123 = 37 pltze die zuviel vergeben wurden) gingen dann zwar ins adh, aber erst nachdem auch alle pltze frei geworden sind die zuviel vergeben wurden, was wahrscheinlich kaum vorkommt! also werden mehr als 20% der wartezeitquote zugeteilt wenn alle der 160 leute ihren platz annehmen. schtze dass es unwahrscheinlich ist, dass alle der 37 leute oder sogar mehr ihren platz nicht annehmen (wovon man aber eig ausgeht aufgrund der erfahrungswerte). ins adh gehen dann nur pltze wenn mehr als 37 leute ihren platz ablehnen!

----------


## Tijer

Den letzten Satz versteh ich zwar nicht, aber alles davor wrd ich genauso einschtzen.

Ist ja auch Wurscht. Hauptsache es bewerben sich mglichst wenige "Erstbewerber", also solche die sich noch die auf die Wartezeit beworben haben, aber trotzdem genug Wartesemester haben.

Um mal den Blutdruck ein bisschen in Wallung zu bringen:
Letztes Jahr im Sommersemester haben sich (angeblich) so viele sog. "Erstbewerber" auf die Studienpltze der Wartezeitquote fr Medizin beworben, dass selbst die Leute, die beim vorherigen Wintersemester auf Platz 1 oder 2 vorm Grenzrang waren, nicht genommen wurden.. Gerchteweise also ca. 400 "Erstbewerber".

Nunja.. Aber das nur am Rande um ein bisschen die Spannung zu erhalten  ::-oopss:

----------


## SteffiChap

> Den letzten Satz versteh ich zwar nicht, aber alles davor wrd ich genauso einschtzen.
> 
> Ist ja auch Wurscht. Hauptsache es bewerben sich mglichst wenige "Erstbewerber", also solche die sich noch die auf die Wartezeit beworben haben, aber trotzdem genug Wartesemester haben.
> 
> Um mal den Blutdruck ein bisschen in Wallung zu bringen:
> Letztes Jahr im Sommersemester haben sich (angeblich) so viele sog. "Erstbewerber" auf die Studienpltze der Wartezeitquote fr Medizin beworben, dass selbst die Leute, die beim vorherigen Wintersemester auf Platz 1 oder 2 vorm Grenzrang waren, nicht genommen wurden.. Gerchteweise also ca. 400 "Erstbewerber".
> 
> Nunja.. Aber das nur am Rande um ein bisschen die Spannung zu erhalten


Ist leider kein Gercht.

----------


## mahlzahn

oha! das ist echt mal erschreckend! je lnger man wartet, desto weiter entfernt man sich vom studienplatz! schon grausam, aber da ging es ja um HM.

deshalb meine ich auch dass es fr mich eng werden kann. man weiss halt nicht was passiert, auch bei ZM. habe zwar 11 wartesemester und 2,9 bei 18 rngen vom grenzrang entfert gewesen im WS 2010.

@tijer: den letzten satz habe ich bld formuliert und berflssig war er auch, sorry

----------


## SteffiChap

> deshalb meine ich auch dass es fr mich eng werden kann. man weiss halt nicht was passiert, auch bei ZM. habe zwar 11 wartesemester und 2,9 bei 18 rngen vom grenzrang entfert gewesen im WS 2010.


Dein Platz ist dir zu 99% sicher  :Top: 

Schau dir doch mal die vergangenen Werte an...Oder muss es G sein? Hast du dich mit SK beworben?

----------


## mahlzahn

> Dein Platz ist dir zu 99% sicher 
> 
> Schau dir doch mal die vergangenen Werte an...Oder muss es G sein? Hast du dich mit SK beworben?


hier mal die werte der letzten sommersemester:

SS 2007 - - -  7 WS - - - 2,3
SS 2008 - - -  9 WS - - - 3,5
SS 2009 - - -  9 WS - - - 2,6
SS 2010 - - - 11 WS - - - 3,5
SS 2011 - - - ?? WS - - - ?,?

also der sprung der DN von 2008 auf 2009 ist krass. wenn sich das wiederholt habe ich keinen platz! schon bitter wenn man die zahlen sieht.

ich habe fr G nen ortsantrag gestellt. hoffe dahin zu kommen wenns klappt.

----------


## SteffiChap

> hier mal die werte der letzten sommersemester:
> 
> SS 2007 - - -  7 WS - - - 2,3
> SS 2008 - - -  9 WS - - - 3,5
> SS 2009 - - -  9 WS - - - 2,6
> SS 2010 - - - 11 WS - - - 3,5
> SS 2011 - - - ?? WS - - - ?,?
> 
> also der sprung der DN von 2008 auf 2009 ist krass. wenn sich das wiederholt habe ich keinen platz! schon bitter wenn man die zahlen sieht.
> ...


Tief durchatmen, nicht kirre machen lassen  :Grinnnss!: 

Noch anderthalb Wochen  :Top:

----------


## mahlzahn

ahhhhhh ich hoffe du behltst recht :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## lila lavendula

dieses jahr sind es wohl wieder 11 WS und wohl ein schnitt von 3,0

----------


## langewartezeit

So, wollen wir mal Spekulationen machen fr das kommende WiSe: ich tippe darauf, dass es 10 Wartesemester bleiben bei einem Schnitt von 2,4. Was meint ihr?

----------


## langewartezeit

Und- noch jemand Tipps fr das kommende WiSe bzgl.  Wartesemester und der dazu bentigten DN?

----------


## tinka84

hi, ich habe aktuell 11 WS und einen DN von 2,6. Ob das fr dieses Semester reicht? Bin mir da mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher....

Was meint ihr????

----------


## amy-mia

> hi, ich habe aktuell 11 WS und einen DN von 2,6. Ob das fr dieses Semester reicht? Bin mir da mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher....
> 
> Was meint ihr????


nun ja die Prognose beluft sich ja auf 12 ws mit 2,6 +- 0,3
also wollen wir hoffen dass es so ist dass du reinkommst und ich auch mit 2,8  :Grinnnss!: 

oops fr Zahnmedizin sollte das aber gar kein Problem sein....

----------


## langewartezeit

> hi, ich habe aktuell 11 WS und einen DN von 2,6. Ob das fr dieses Semester reicht? Bin mir da mittlerweile nicht mehr so sicher....
> 
> Was meint ihr????


Eigentlich msstest du nen Platz bekommen. Denke, es bleibt bei 10 Wartesemestern. Was hattest du denn fr nen Grenzrang im SS? 
Kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass es 12 werden, und im WiSe sind es meistens gerade Zahlen, also sind 11 auch eher unwahrscheinlich. Also wohl eher 10 WS und ein guter 2er-Schnitt. Wo hast du dich denn beworben?

----------


## tinka84

Meinen Grenzrang wei ich gar nicht mehr....war aber nicht knapp....

Habe Berlin an 1. Stelle wg Sk2, ansonsten habe ich noch angegeben: Halle, Leipzig, Greifswald, Rostock und Erlangen

Bin schon so auf die Auswahlgrenze gespannt....mchte ja auch endlich anfangen...

----------


## langewartezeit

> Meinen Grenzrang wei ich gar nicht mehr....war aber nicht knapp....
> 
> Habe Berlin an 1. Stelle wg Sk2, ansonsten habe ich noch angegeben: Halle, Leipzig, Greifswald, Rostock und Erlangen
> 
> Bin schon so auf die Auswahlgrenze gespannt....mchte ja auch endlich anfangen...


Bist du verheiratet? Wrde dann auch Berlin an OP1 setzen. Bekomme selber nur SK4 fr Hannover und setze diese deshalb an 1.Stelle. Wrde zwar am liebsten nach Mnster, aber diesen Traum habe ich inzwischen begraben...

Ich bin auch schon richtig gespannt auf die Auswahlgrenze, zhle schon die Tage- und es sind noch so viele  :kotzen: 
Rufst du denn am Tag vorher dort schon an? Mal gucken, knnt mir vorstellen, dass ich es dieses Jahr das erste Mal mache...
War selber 30 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt und denke schon, dass es klappt, bzw. ich will jetzt, dass es endlich klappt- will doch auch mal endlich studieren  :Keks:

----------


## tinka84

ja ich bin verheiratet...habe aber bei der Bewerbung nach WS alles offen gelassen...ist mir egal wo ich studiere, hauptsache endlich nen Platz...

Warum kannst du nicht SK3 beantragen? Du bist doch ZT, oder? Wenn du momentan im Berufsleben stehst, kannst du doch deinen jetzigen unbefristeten Arbeitsvertrag als "wirtschaflichen Grund" angegeben. Sofern du nicht bei deinen Eltern wohnst!!!???? Oder? Mir wurde damals bei der ZVS gesagt, dass das mit dem Arbeitsvertrag so geht....

Ob ich anrufe wei ich noch nicht. Werde erstmal hier im Forum schauen, wer schon was wei...ich denke, dass frhestens am 8.8.11 zum Nachmittag hin, die ersten Ergebnisse da sind.

----------


## Tijer

Na, langewartezeit, was macht das werte Befinden?  :hmmm...: 

Die Zeit vom Fabruar ging recht schnell um wie ich finde.

----------


## langewartezeit

> Na, langewartezeit, was macht das werte Befinden? 
> 
> Die Zeit vom Fabruar ging recht schnell um wie ich finde.


Ganz ehrlich? Ich bin mega kribbelig, weil ich Angst habe, dass doch wieder irgendwas schief geht. Ich sag mir die ganze Zeit, dass es jetzt doch klappen muss, aber die Zweifel bleiben. Nerve meine Family, glaube ich, ganz gut damit  :Grinnnss!: .
Wobei ich auch finde, dass jetzt, so kurz vorher, die schlimmste Zeit kommt. Davor ging das doch noch alles ganz gut um  :Top: 
Und wie siehts bei dir aus?

----------


## Tijer

Ich bin tiefenentspannt.  :Grinnnss!: 


Muss ja klappen.. Bei dir doch auch. Mit gesundem Menschenverstand kann da nix schiefgehen, also kein Grund sich kirre zu machen.

----------


## langewartezeit

Entspannt bin ich erst, wenn ich die Zusage in den Hnden halte  :Love: .

Aber zum Glck bin ich zurzeit im Urlaub, da bin ich ganz gut abgelenkt vom "warten". Und es dauert jetzt ja nicht mehr lange  :Grinnnss!: . Freu mich schon so auf Wohnungssuche etc.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## langewartezeit

Na, gibt es denn noch mehr Leute, die sich ber die Wartezeitquote beworben haben? :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Wenzman

Ja.
Mich z.B., hab nun zum WS 12 Wartesemester bei nem DN von 3,2 und hab ebenfalls ne Ausbildung zum Zahntechniker gemacht.

War im SS 15 Pltze ber dem Grenzrang von daher hoffe ich das es endlich mal was wird... hab das Warten langsam satt, zumal es verdammt rgerlich is so kurz vorm Ziel "zu scheitern", wie im SS bei mir geschehen...(hatte da schon fest mit einer Zusage gerechnet, dementsprechend gro war dann die Enttuschung)

----------


## langewartezeit

> Ja.
> Mich z.B., hab nun zum WS 12 Wartesemester bei nem DN von 3,2 und hab ebenfalls ne Ausbildung zum Zahntechniker gemacht.
> 
> War im SS 15 Pltze ber dem Grenzrang von daher hoffe ich das es endlich mal was wird... hab das Warten langsam satt, zumal es verdammt rgerlich is so kurz vorm Ziel "zu scheitern", wie im SS bei mir geschehen...(hatte da schon fest mit einer Zusage gerechnet, dementsprechend gro war dann die Enttuschung)


Cool, dann haben wir ja die gleichen Voraussetzungen mit DN und WS. Ja, war schon bld im SS, aber jetzt zum WiSe sind wir bestimmt dran. Wo hast du dich denn so beworben?
LG

----------


## Wenzman

hm, hannover, gttingen, gieen, kiel, mnster und frankfurt. reihenfolge msste auch so grob stimmen :P

und du?

----------


## langewartezeit

Hab Hannover auch als OP 1, dann Gttingen, Mnster, Dsseldorf, Hamburg und Kln. Vielleicht kommen wir ja beide nach Hannover, dann werden wir Kommilitonen  ::-winky: .
Hast du ein SK?

----------


## Wenzman

hm was ist SK???

----------


## Wenzman

ah sozialkriterium  :Big Grin:  ja SK 4 Hannover.

----------


## langewartezeit

SK 4 fr Hannover habe ich auch. Denke, damit haben wir beide gute Chancen. Wohnst du direkt in Hannover oder kommst du aus der Nhe?
Aus deinem Nicknamen schliee ich, dass du mnnlich bist?

LG

----------


## Wenzman

hoffe ja sehr das du recht hast  :Smilie: . 
und bzgl. distanz hannover: kommt immer drauf an was man als nhe bezeichnet, sind ca. 100km bis hannover von mir aus komm aus der gegend um bremen rum.

und ja bin mnnlich :P
you???

----------


## langewartezeit

Bei mir sind es noch ein paar Kilometer mehr, komme aus der Nhe von Osnabrck. Aber in ner Stunde bis anderthalb bin ich auch da, das finde ich doch sehr praktisch.
Ich bin brigens weiblich. Und seit kurzem 26, d.h. es wr doch schn, wenn es endlich mal klappt. Bin eigentlich doch optimistisch. Aber das ndert sich auch mintlich. Wobei ich, wie ich denke, diesmal klappen muss. Nun, in 18 Tagen sind wir schlauer  :hmmm...: . Und hoffentlich kann man sich dann auf Wohnungssuche begeben...

----------


## Wenzman

ansich bin ich auch optimistisch, wovor ich nur angst habe is, dass die irgendwas ndern, weil nun 2 abijahrgnge gleichzeitig auf "den markt" kommen und wehrdienstzeit auch noch wegfllt...

----------


## langewartezeit

Das ist halt diese Unbekannte, dass man nicht genau wei, ob nicht vielleicht auch pltzlich zig Bewerber ankommen mit mehr als 12 WS, die sich einfach mal so berlegen, zu studieren. Das lsst einen dann immer wieder zweifeln, ob es wirklich klappt. 
Wann willst du denn auf Wohnungssuche gehen? Direkt, wenn du deinen Bescheid hast oder erst spter?

----------


## Wenzman

Darber hab ich mir noch net so Gedanken gemacht. Denke mal Ende Aug. Anfang Sept., muss schaun wie das zeitlich bei mir aussieht, auerdem is es ja auch noch net 100% gesagt das es Hannover wird.
Mein Plan sieht momentan so aus: Abwarten, wenn die Zusage kommt, erstmal das in irgendeiner Art feiern (gibt einige die schon dem ganzen entgegenfiebern mit mir darauf anzustoen  :Big Grin: ) und dann werd ich so schnell es geht zusehen, dass ich immatrikuliert werde und mich auf Wohnungssuche machen, umso eher das natrlich klappt und terminlich passt umso besser.
Aber denke mal so hnlich wird dein Plan auch aussehen, oder???

----------


## langewartezeit

Jip, so hnlich sieht es bei mir auch aus. Hoffe, dass ich Mitte August mit der Suche anfangen kann. Denke, dann ist auch noch genug Zeit, was passendes zu finden. Bin aber noch unentschlossen, ob WG oder Wohnung, mal sehen.
War nur etwas irritiert, weil ich hier im Forum von ein paar gelesen habe, die sich jetzt schon was gesucht habe, das wre mir aber zu riskant.
Bei mir gibts auch einige, die mit mir derbe mitfiebern. Und da am 13. August mein Bruder seine Abifeier gibt, wre es sehr passend, wenn ich dann auf diese Art und Weise mitfeiern knnte  :Love:

----------


## Wenzman

sehe ich hnlich mit dem risiko, grad was die OP betrifft, weiss auch noch net ob WG oder allein hat seine vor und nachteile... aber darber mach ich mir wohl auch erst richtig gedanken wenns soweit ist. :P

----------


## Tijer

> Ja.
> Mich z.B., hab nun zum WS 12 Wartesemester bei nem DN von 3,2 und hab ebenfalls ne Ausbildung zum Zahntechniker gemacht.
> 
> War im SS 15 Pltze ber dem Grenzrang von daher hoffe ich das es endlich mal was wird... hab das Warten langsam satt, zumal es verdammt rgerlich is so kurz vorm Ziel "zu scheitern", wie im SS bei mir geschehen...(hatte da schon fest mit einer Zusage gerechnet, dementsprechend gro war dann die Enttuschung)



Dann waren wir ja fast Nachbarn! (13 Pltze vorm Arang)  ;)

----------


## langewartezeit

Womit es ja wohl letztes SS nur 14 Leute mit ner DN von 3,0 und 3,1 gab (insofern nicht alle 3,0 weggegangen sind). Hoffen wir mal, dass das so bleibt. Hm, noch 12 Tage- wollt ihr am Di anrufen?

----------


## Wenzman

wie kommst genau auf 14??? die person mit Grenzrang 14 knnte auch 3,2 gehabt haben.
und knnte es nicht auch so gewesen sein das alle 3,0er (wenn auch eher unwahrscheinlich) nen platz bekommen haben???

oder hab ich irgendwelche informationslcken??

und btw. hallo grenzrang nachbar  :Big Grin:

----------


## langewartezeit

> wie kommst genau auf 14??? die person mit Grenzrang 14 knnte auch 3,2 gehabt haben.
> und knnte es nicht auch so gewesen sein das alle 3,0er (wenn auch eher unwahrscheinlich) nen platz bekommen haben???
> 
> oder hab ich irgendwelche informationslcken??
> 
> und btw. hallo grenzrang nachbar


Oh stimmt, du hast Recht, es knnten auch nur 13 mit DN 3,0-3,1 sein. Klar kann es sich auch nur um 3,1 handeln. Ich wei nicht, ob unter den 3,0ern gelost wurde. Hier gab es, glaub ich, keinen, dem das so ergangen ist.

Auf jeden Fall gab es damit weniger mit 3,1 als mit 3,2 (war 38 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang).

----------


## Tijer

> Hm, noch 12 Tage- wollt ihr am Di anrufen?


Ich glaube dieses mal gnne ich mir den Spa.

War es nicht so, dass man letztes mal schon 2 Tage vorher anrufen konnte?

----------


## Wenzman

@langewartezeit: ja das kann gut sein mit den 3,1ern und 3,2ern.
hauptsache ist, wir sind jetzt sehr sehr nah dran und wenn nix verrcktes passiert, kriegen wir auch was!!

@tijer: weiss ich gar nicht, aber wenn du es in erfahrung bringst, gib mal bitte bescheid  :Smilie: 
glaub 2 tage vorher gewissheit zu haben, da reizt mich so nen anruf viel mehr  :Smilie:

----------


## langewartezeit

2 Tage vorher schon? Hm, keine Ahnung, ging das letztes Jahr? Versuchen knnt man es natrlich. Vielleicht bekommt ja jemand am Mo schon ne Auskunft. Bald ist es soweit  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## langewartezeit

> hauptsache ist, wir sind jetzt sehr sehr nah dran und wenn nix verrcktes passiert, kriegen wir auch was!!


Na, wenn es so luft wie letztes Jahr, dann auf jeden Fall. Hatte im SS 2010 irgendwas um 400 und dann im WiSe 2010/2011 auch etwas um 400. Jetzt im SS 2011 war ich auf Platz 200- sprich wenn es so bleibt, bin ich da auch ungefhr und damit drin  :Loove:  - und du auch  ::-winky:

----------


## Wenzman

hehe ja  :Smilie: , musst ma posten wenn ne zusage hast und ob es OP 1 geworden is, wre ja was wenn wir beide in hannover landen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Wartezeitodyssee

> Na, wenn es so luft wie letztes Jahr, dann auf jeden Fall. Hatte im SS 2010 irgendwas um 400 und dann im WiSe 2010/2011 auch etwas um 400. Jetzt im SS 2011 war ich auf Platz 200- sprich wenn es so bleibt, bin ich da auch ungefhr und damit drin  - und du auch


Guten Morgen zusammen!

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, Du warst dieses SS 200 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt?
Ich war mit DN 3,5 und 11 WS 80 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang.
Da rund 200 Pltze an Wartende vergeben werden, bin ich recht optimistisch. Zumindest wre es schon hochgradig verwunderlich, wenn sich mehr als 120 "Uralte" fr ZM beworben htten.
Naja, in einer Woche sind wir schlauer...

 Gru, Peter

----------


## langewartezeit

Hey Peter,

ne, das hast du falsch verstanden- ich war auf Platz 200- also 38 Pltze vom Grenzrang (162) entfernt  :hmmm...: .
Aber ich gehe auch davon aus, dass du dieses Jahr nen Platz bekommst. Gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass es 10 WS bei 2,3 oder so wird. Wenn es tatschlich 12 WS werden, dann wohl eher so 3,8 oder so. 11WS glaube ich nicht.
Ich habe brigens jetzt wie du 12 WS, meine DN ist 3,2.

Wo hast du dich denn berall beworben?

----------


## langewartezeit

> hehe ja , musst ma posten wenn ne zusage hast und ob es OP 1 geworden is, wre ja was wenn wir beide in hannover landen


Werd ich machen- werd auch am Di schon anrufen und gucken, ob die mir was sagen  :Grinnnss!: . Vielleicht sind wir dann ja schon schlauer  :Grinnnss!: 

@ all: Wer am Mo schon durchkommen sollte, knnte das ja vielleicht eben posten  :hmmm...:

----------


## Tijer

> @ all: Wer am Mo schon durchkommen sollte, knnte das ja vielleicht eben posten


Werds auf jeden Fall versuchen und hier posten ob ich durchgekommen bin oder nicht, bzw. eine Antwort gekriegt habe. Werde mich auch bemhen nicht nur meinen Status zu erfragen, sondern auch die allgemeinen Auswahlgrenzen.

Langsam gehts in die heie Phase! Noch eine Woche  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tijer

> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> 
> Habe ich das richtig verstanden, Du warst dieses SS 200 Pltze vom Grenzrang entfernt?
> Ich war mit DN 3,5 und 11 WS 80 Pltze hinter dem Grenzrang.
> Da rund 200 Pltze an Wartende vergeben werden, bin ich recht optimistisch.


Wenn ich dich da berichtigen darf: Es werden etwas mehr als 300 Pltze an die Wartezeitquote verteilt. Du kannst dir also noch bessere Chancen ausrechnen.

Vielleicht dieses Jahr sogar noch mehr, denn wenn die allgemeine Zahl der angebotenen Studienpltze im Fach Zahnmedizin aufgrund der gestiegenen Abiturientenzahlen erhht worden sein sollte (Was jetzt nur eine Annahme von mir ist), dann msste fr die Wartezeitquote ja eigentlich auch mehr abfallen.

----------


## Wenzman

@tijer das glaub ich nicht dass die studienplatzzahl erhht wird aufgrund von mehr abiturienten, zumindest nicht fr vollstudienpltze, da ich davon ausgehe, dass die kliniken immernoch mit der am meist begrenzende faktor sind und ich mir nur vorstellen knnte, dass die durch erweiterungen und zustzlichem personal kapazitten dort erhhen knnten...

wnschenswert wre aber dein szenario!!

----------


## Tijer

Hast recht, hab nochmal nachgeschaut: Angeblich sollen 2014 mehr Studienpltze geschaffen werden.. Nun denn, bis dahin schauen die Leute dann in die Rhre.

Uns kanns ja (hoffentlich) egal sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## langewartezeit

Das letzte WE naht. Bin ich froh, dass wir bald Gewissheit haben.

----------


## Wenzman

@tijer oh wusst ich gar nicht, aber ich hoffe und denke auch das es uns egal sein kann :P

@langewartezeit stimmt :P dem kann ich 100% zustimmen, die anspannung is auch schon langsam da...

----------


## Tijer

Wie lang so ne Woche werden kann.. Beeindruckend, Einstein hatte tatschlich recht  ::-oopss:

----------


## langewartezeit

Oh man, mir geht grad so der A.... auf Grundeis. Werde heute anrufen, aber soooo richtig trau ich mich noch nicht.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Tijer

Wird eh nix gesagt.. Bin grade durchgekommen. :grrrr....:

----------


## langewartezeit

> Wird eh nix gesagt.. Bin grade durchgekommen.


Letztes Jahr haben die auch erst gegen 12 was rausgerckt, also erstmal noch etwas warten und dann spter wieder versuchen

----------


## Tijer

Okay! 

Und jeder, der hier mitliest und anruft, knnte bitte so solidarisch sein und posten sobald er/sie was wei!

----------


## Tijer

Ich bin durchgekommen und die habens mir gesagt:

Platz in Freiburg, mit 12 WS und 3,1

Die Auswahlgrenzen waren leider nicht zu erfahren.

----------


## Wartezeitodyssee

Es gibt Neuigkeiten!

 Mit 12 WS und DN 3,5 bin ich an meinem Wunschstudienort (Ulm) "mit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit" drin.

 Es sind demnach wohl 10 WS mit Schnitt im guten 2er-Bereich oder 12 WS mit schlechtem 3er-Schnitt.

 Nun hoffe ich mal, da es keine Falschinformation ist.

 Ich bin nun soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy!  :Woow: 

 Sechs Jahre des Wartens und Bangens scheinen vorbei zu sein.  ::-stud: 


 Viele Gre aus BW,

 Peter

----------


## misaki

Ablehnung in der Abiturbestenquote fr Dsseldorf und Kln mit 1,3.
Ich mchte jetzt ein Grab buddeln,mich eingraben und nicht mehr aufstehen.
Wie kann das sein?
Der NC fr die Abibestenquote fr Ddorf lag WS 11 bei 1,6 laut hochschulstart.

Glaubt ihr wirds was frs AdH?
Wenn nicht dann kann ich mein Loch ja gleich anfangen zu buddeln.

Amen.
Und ja die Menschen dort waren hflich,nicht genervt,haben ganz nett geantwortet.

----------


## langewartezeit

Oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott- ich habe voraussichtlich ne Zusage fr Hannover. Ich kann's grad nicht glauben, bin so extrem am zittern und habe gerade erst mal ne Runde mit meiner Family vor Freude geheult  :Loove: . Boh, ist das ein Hammer Gefhl, knnte grade die ganze Welt umarmen

----------


## langewartezeit

Oh, vergesse hier vor lauter Freude schon meine gute Kinderstube  :was ist das...?: : Herzlichen Glckwunsch an Tijer und Peter  :Knuddel:

----------


## Roke

kennt eine die Grenze fr ZM in de WZ Quote? Ne freundin hat 10 Ws und 2,4... ist jemand mit schlechteren Werten zugelassen worden?

----------


## Wenzman

wie geil. leck mich fett.... ich hab wohl auch ne zusage fr hannover (fr die die den kram davor nicht gelesen haben mit DN 3,2 und 12 Wartesemestern)  :Smilie: 

gratz an alle die auch schon gewissheit haben  :Smilie:

----------


## himmifreak

Bie mir hat es leider mit 10 WS und 2,4 nicht gereicht. Die genaue Grenze konnte mir aber nicht gesagt werden. :Wand:

----------


## Roke

@himmifreak: Hast du Dienst geleistet oder nicht?

----------


## langewartezeit

@ Wenzman! Wie geil ist das denn- dann sehen wir uns in Hannover :Knuddel:

----------


## himmifreak

Jop und Sozialkriterium 3

----------


## tinka84

Bin auch dabei. 11WS, DN 2,6 Berlin.

Glckwunsch an alle die einen Platz bekommen haben!

----------


## Wenzman

@langewartezeit genau ;)  :Knuddel:  cya soon in hannover  :Big Grin:  btw. heisse andi :P damit wir das kennenlernen da etwas abkrzen ^^

----------


## Roke

@himmifreak: naja SK 3 spielt ja bei der Zulassung keine Rolle, Dienst wohl schon. Dann ist meine Bekannte mit 10 WS und DN 2,4 ohne Dienst wohl nicht drin. :grrrr....: 
11 und 2,6 haben wohl schonmal gereicht, 10 und 2,4, mit Dienst nicht, langsam grenzt es sich wenigstens etwas ein.

----------


## langewartezeit

> @langewartezeit genau ;)  cya soon in hannover  btw. heisse andi :P damit wir das kennenlernen da etwas abkrzen ^^


Ich heie brigens Caro- werden uns ja vielleicht nchste Woche beim Einschreiben schon persnlich kennenlernen  :Grinnnss!:  Mal sehen, wann wir von der MHH Post bekommen

----------


## Wenzman

ja knnte passieren  :Smilie:  will endlich den bescheid in der hand haben damit ich alles in die wege leiten kann :P

----------


## Plueschhase

Haben alle schon Bescheide bekommen? Auch die von den Abiturbesten? Bei mir liegen nmlich noch gar keine Bescheide vor!!

Edit: Achso! Ihr habt alle angerufen! Puh! Ich dacht gerade dass meine Bewerbung nicht eingegangen ist!! Hab gerad 20x mein Kontrollblatt durchgecheckt  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tijer

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es dieses mal geschafft haben!! Besonders natrlich an Caro alias "langewartezeit", ist doch gut das dieses Gefhl, wenn man es nach so langer Zeit endlich geschafft hat, oder?  :Grinnnss!: 

-----------

Habe aber auch noch ne Frage:

Wie luft das eigentlich? Wenn ich mir den Zulassungsbescheid aus dem Internet ausdrucke, kann ich mich damit auch schon immatrikulieren? Oder geht das nur mit der schriftlichen Besttigung per Brief? Oder muss ich eventuell sogar auf Post von der Uni warten?

----------


## pottmed

In der Regel steht auf deinem Zulassungsbescheid drauf wie es weiter geht. Ich habe mir meinen damals einfach ausgedruckt und mich damit am ersten Tag der Frist eingeschrieben. 

Das ist aber absolut uni-abhngig  :hmmm...:

----------


## Roke

Grenze ist 10 WS und 2,2! Nur zur Info!

----------


## Tijer

Auswahlgrenzen 2011/12: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3208
Verteilungsgrenze 2011/12: http://www.hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=3209

Aufpassen: Die Verteilungsgrenzen die bei den Auswahlgrenzen verlinkt sind, sind die alten von 10/11! Da ist mir eben ziemlich das Herz in die Hose gerutscht.  ::-stud:

----------


## *Lou*

Ich bin auch schon ganz aufgeregt, das ich dabei bin ist mehr als warscheinlich mit 14 Wartesemestern, aber wo werde ich blo hinkommen... 

Wrde am liebsten nach Dsseldorf. Habe bei der Bewerbung angegeben Wohnung bei den Eltern.... wre ja Sozialkriterium 4.... aber in der Liste steht 5 und ne bessere Abidurchschnittsnote als ich habe.... bin ich dann dabei oder nicht, wei das jemand???


LG Lou

----------


## langewartezeit

Hi Lou! Wenn du fr Dsseldorf SK4 hastt, dann bist du drin  :hmmm...: . Es sind alle mit einem SK besser als 5 drin und die mit SK 5 brauchen mindestens eine Note von 3,4. Herzlichen Glckwunsch zum Studienplatz!!!

----------


## Wenzman

@lou ich denke eigtl. schon das du drin bist, laut der telefonischen auskunft bin ich in hannover genommen habe 12 wartesemester und nen DN von 3,2 mit SK 4, da du 14 wartesemester hast und die primr zhlen noch vor DN und SK sollte es geklappt haben...

ich ralle aber das nicht ganz... wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das stimmt was mir gesagt wurde, passt das mit der 2ten auswahlgrenzen fr die unis ja nicht...
da bei 10 wartesemestern und 2,2 niemand schlechter mehr reingekommen is fr den 2ten auswahlschritt... wie knnen dann schlechtere schnitte stehen, wenn da leute drin sind mit mehr wartesemestern und schlechterem durchschnitt, stimmt die liste nicht (zumindest in hannover, siehe an meinem bsp.), da ich wie gesagt z.b. mit 3,2 drin wre... (voraussetzung is natrlich das alles richtig ist, was man mir am telefon gesagt hat)
wre cool wenn mich da jemand aufklrt!!!

----------


## Roke

Wenn du 14 WS hast und SK4 fr DD bist du in DD drin, egal wie deine Note ist...

----------


## langewartezeit

> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle, die es dieses mal geschafft haben!! Besonders natrlich an Caro alias "langewartezeit", ist doch gut das dieses Gefhl, wenn man es nach so langer Zeit endlich geschafft         warten?


Oh danke- dir auch von ganzem Herzen Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Knuddel:  . Es ist einfach so unglaublich, ganz realisieren werde ich es wohl erst, wenn ich morgen meinen Bescheid bekomme. Und warte schon sehnschtig auf Post von der Uni. Hast du schon was bekommen? Oder sonst jemand?

----------


## Wenzman

ne das mit post wird wohl erst donnerstag oder freitag kommen, da ja erst mittwoch die bescheide verschickt werden und auch erst ab dann ist es rechtskrftig.

----------


## langewartezeit

@ Andi! Also, das luft so: man brauchte dieses WiSe 10 WS bei 2,2. Alle, die besser sind, sind drin. Dann die Verteilung an die Unis. Die ist unabhngig von den WS. Da brauchten wir in Hannover OP1, das SK5 ( haben ja 4) und mindestens eine 3,3 ( bei SK5). Bei SK 4 brauchten wir es nur als 1OP setzen und wir sond somit wirklich drin  :Top:

----------


## langewartezeit

Bei den Humanis hat heute schon eine Post bekommen ( von der Uni Duisburg). Hatte deswegen gehofft, dass wir vielleicht auch schon was kriegen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Wenzman

ah danke caro, das versteh ich, auer wie du auf sk 5 mit 3,3 kommst, da laut dem post von tijer fr hannover sk 5 mit 2,8 gebraucht wurde...(die direkt verlinkung auf hochschulstart.de ist wohl falsch)

----------


## Wenzman

ah ok, bei dem humanis hab ich net rumgestbert, aber ich mach mich jetzt nicht mehr verrckt. diese woche sptestens anfang nchster woche haben wir es schwarz auf wei und dann gehts los!!

----------


## Roke

> @lou ich denke eigtl. schon das du drin bist, laut der telefonischen auskunft bin ich in hannover genommen habe 12 wartesemester und nen DN von 3,2 mit SK 4, da du 14 wartesemester hast und die primr zhlen noch vor DN und SK sollte es geklappt haben...
> 
> ich ralle aber das nicht ganz... wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das stimmt was mir gesagt wurde, passt das mit der 2ten auswahlgrenzen fr die unis ja nicht...
> da bei 10 wartesemestern und 2,2 niemand schlechter mehr reingekommen is fr den 2ten auswahlschritt... wie knnen dann schlechtere schnitte stehen, wenn da leute drin sind mit mehr wartesemestern und schlechterem durchschnitt, stimmt die liste nicht (zumindest in hannover, siehe an meinem bsp.), da ich wie gesagt z.b. mit 3,2 drin wre... (voraussetzung is natrlich das alles richtig ist, was man mir am telefon gesagt hat)
> wre cool wenn mich da jemand aufklrt!!!


Du hast 12 WS, SK4, DN 3,2 fr Hannover, wobei die WS fr die Verteilung keine Rolle spielen. Hannover hat fr Zahnis dieses WS: OP1, SK5,  DN 2,8,
d.h. alle die Hannover auf OP1 und SK 1-4 haben wurden genommen, unabhngig vom Schnitt, die mit SK 5 nur mit 2,7 oder besser...Alle mit Hannover auf OP 2-6 wurden abgelehnt, egal welches SK oder welche DN. So kann z.b. einer mit einer DN von 4,0 in Hannover zugelassen worden sein, sofern er Hannover auf OP1 und SK 1-4 hatte...

----------


## *Lou*

Die ZVS macht mich noch irre! Zumindest habe ich DD als 1 Wahl
angegeben und wrde bei meinen Eltern wohnen bleiben (Lev) das sind 35min mit dem Auto! Habe da schon meine MTLA Ausbildung gemacht. 
Ist die Frage ob die das dann auch anerkennen????

Lg Lou

----------


## Wenzman

danke roke und caro, hat mir einiges geholfen das nachzuvollziehen  :Smilie:

----------


## langewartezeit

Hm, da waren ja 2 Linls, bei dem einen stand 2,8, bei dem andern 3,3. Egal, drin ist drin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Wenzman

@caro stimmt  :Smilie:

----------


## *Lou*

@Roke weit du denn wann die das anerkennen mit SK4 wenn 2 Unis hnlich weit weg sind? 

Lg Lou

----------


## pottmed

Dafr gibt es eine Tabelle auf Hochschulstart.de, da ist die jeweils nchste Uni angegeben.

----------


## *Lou*

Hast du da nen Link???
Sowas habe ich noch nie gesehen!

----------


## pottmed

http://hochschulstart.de/index.php?id=284

unten sind Entfernungstabellen fr jedes Bundesland

----------


## *Lou*

Na ganz toll! Demnach gilt mein SK nicht fr Dsseldorf!!!! DD hat 20; Kln 0 ... Na super ich knnte kotzen! Reell sind die nur 800m Entfernungstechnisch von meinem Zu Hause auseinander! Sch****
Also bin ich dann wohl ganz wo anders!!!!

----------


## langewartezeit

> Na ganz toll! Demnach gilt mein SK nicht fr Dsseldorf!!!! DD hat 20; Kln 0 ... Na super ich knnte kotzen! Reell sind die nur 800m Entfernungstechnisch von meinem Zu Hause auseinander! Sch****
> Also bin ich dann wohl ganz wo anders!!!!


Welche Unis hast du denn noch angegeben?

----------


## langewartezeit

So, muss am 16.8 (nchsten Di) um 9 Uhr zur Einschreibung in die MHH  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Medizinfrau_1606

Wer darf sich denn hier noch glcklich schtzen einen Platz im schnen Bonn ergattert zu haben?  :Woow: 
Ich freu mich so! Endlich geht's los!!  ::-dance:

----------


## Asnaebiss

Mal ne doofe Frage, sollten ALLE Bescheide schon online sein? Weil ich hab mich frs Abibestenverfahren beworben (auch wenn im realistisch gesehen ohne Chance), aber bei mir liegt in Daisy noch kein Bescheid vor?!
Msste da nicht zumindest der Ablehnungsbescheid online sein oder sowas?

----------


## langewartezeit

Nein, die Ablehnungsbescheide werden erst an dem Tag online gestellt, an dem sie verschickt werden, also am 12.8

----------


## Asnaebiss

> Nein, die Ablehnungsbescheide werden erst an dem Tag online gestellt, an dem sie verschickt werden, also am 12.8


Achso ok danke! Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht, dass da vielleicht iwas schief gelaufen sein knnte. ;)

----------


## Wenzman

@caro dann sehen wir uns wohl  :Big Grin:  selbe zeit, selbes datum  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Tijer

Musstet ihr nen Termin ausmachen oder kann man dort einfach so aufschlagen?

----------


## Wenzman

@tijer: ne, ich hab den termin mit den formularen von der MHH bekommen.

----------


## *Lou*

Hatte DD Kln und Bonn angegeben....
und sie schicken mich in die Provinz.... nach Marburg.... oh man...
Hallo Fernbeziehung.....

----------


## Medizinfrau_1606

> Hatte DD Kln und Bonn angegeben....
> und sie schicken mich in die Provinz.... nach Marburg.... oh man...
> Hallo Fernbeziehung.....


Das ist aber rgerlich - das schne Rheinland verlsst man nur sehr ungern... aber hey, Hauptsache erstmal einen Platz sicher!  :Top:

----------


## *Lou*

Vorallem verlsst man Freund, Hund, und Haus nicht gerne... schnief!

Aber vielleicht kann man ja dann irgendwann den Studienort tauschen....

----------


## Medizinfrau_1606

> Vorallem verlsst man Freund, Hund, und Haus nicht gerne... schnief!
> 
> Aber vielleicht kann man ja dann irgendwann den Studienort tauschen....



Ich wollt's grade schreiben: Kopf hoch, abwarten was der Tauschmarkt so bereit hlt! Ich drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!

----------


## *Lou*

Wo kann ich denn berall Leute finden????

Habs jetzt bei der VBS zunchst gemacht, Kostet zwar was, aber das kann ich verschmerzen.

Hast du nen Tip??? 
Biete also Marburg und Suche dann zum nchstmglichen Zeitpunkt (nicht jede Uni lsst ja Tauschen vor dem 1.Semester zu; also auch gerne frs 2. Semester) Dsseldorf; Kln; Bonn oder Aachen....

Lg Lou

----------


## Tijer

> @tijer: ne, ich hab den termin mit den formularen von der MHH bekommen.


Woher habt ihr die denn schon? Kamen die mit der Post?

----------


## Tijer

> Wo kann ich denn berall Leute finden????
> 
> Habs jetzt bei der VBS zunchst gemacht, Kostet zwar was, aber das kann ich verschmerzen.
> 
> Hast du nen Tip??? 
> Biete also Marburg und Suche dann zum nchstmglichen Zeitpunkt (nicht jede Uni lsst ja Tauschen vor dem 1.Semester zu; also auch gerne frs 2. Semester) Dsseldorf; Kln; Bonn oder Aachen....
> 
> Lg Lou


Also nach Aachen wrde ich von Leverkusen nicht pendeln. Zumal die Zahnmedizin in Aachen auch echt das Letzte ist.

Ansonsten ist Marburg auch echt schn und die Zahnmedizin da echt gut.

----------


## Wenzman

@tijer: ja die formulare mit dem termin kamen heute per post. die waren recht fix, noch vor dem hochstart.de bescheid da (auf den warte ich noch)

----------


## *Lou*

Ich habe ja auch nichts gegen Marburg in dem Sinne! Es sind einfach 200km bis zu meinem Freund. Haben ein eigenes Haus, das ist wenn ich ausziehen muss einfach teuer und wrde halt lieber bei ihm sein!

Ich knnte schon mal nach Gieen tauschen, wren zumindest 30 km weniger, aber wie sieht das denn aus, ist Gieen beliebter zu tauschen oder Marburg???? Wo htte ich eher Mglichkeit weg zu tauschen?

Lg Lou

----------


## Tijer

Grundstzlich kommst du glaube ich berall weg wenn du es wirklich willst. Dachte auch immer, dass das ein riesen Problem ist, aber anscheinend weniger als man denkt.

----------


## *Lou*

Ich glaube nicht das ich da weg komme !Ich bin jetzt schon ein nervliches Wrack  und kann nicht mehr schlafen! 
Lernstress ok, komme ich mit klar, aber das mich das so mitnimmt htte ich nicht gedacht! 
Htten wir mal vorher geheiratet was wir wegen Bafg nicht gemacht haben! Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer!

----------


## Jemine

Denke, du hast eher Chancen aus Marbrug wegzukommen, als aus Geissen. Nicht verzweifeln, ich hab damals wochenlang nach nem Tauschpartner gesucht und im letzten Moment hat es dann geklappt  :Grinnnss!: 
Wenns nicht direkt zum 1. Semester klappt, kannst du dich auch zustzlich zu den Tauschbemhungen an den Unis direkt fr ein hheres Fachsemester bewerben und mit Mann, Haus und Garten solltest du ein besseres Sozialkriterium bekommen, was die Chancen zustzlich erhht...
Viel Glck!

----------


## Tijer

> Ich glaube nicht das ich da weg komme !Ich bin jetzt schon ein nervliches Wrack  und kann nicht mehr schlafen! 
> Lernstress ok, komme ich mit klar, aber das mich das so mitnimmt htte ich nicht gedacht! 
> Htten wir mal vorher geheiratet was wir wegen Bafg nicht gemacht haben! Aber hinterher ist man immer schlauer!


Dann hast du drei Mglichkeiten:

1.) Platz nicht annehmen und (verheiratet) in nem halben Jahr nochmal bewerben (Risiko)
2.) Hoffen das der Tausch klappt
3.) Wenn nicht: Versuchen in einem spteren Fachsemester zu tauschen

Ich wrd auch bei Marburg bleiben, ist ne schnere Stadt als Gieen, erhht vielleicht die Chancen. Ansonsten sinds beides sehr gute Unis fr Zahnmedizin (Besser als Ddo, Kln oder Bonn)

----------


## *Lou*

Ich werde den Platz erstmal annehmen und sehen wie es luft! 
Wenn ich den Platz vor dem erstem Semester nicht getauscht bekomme, versuche ich es weiter zu tauschen, oder mich bei den Unis direkt zu bewerben! 


Lg Lou

----------

